# Anyone know what these are and if they'll hurt my dog?



## Midnight (Oct 27, 2012)

I haven't let him get in to them on purpose. I follow him around outside and/or keep him leashed, but he's a sneaky little monster and I've taken these away from him a few times. The leaves you can barely see are from the tree that fruit thing comes from.

I WILL have the tree and that purple plant removed if they are poisonous, but my ex-father-in-law owns the house and my ex responds by saying the last owners had dogs and the plants/tree/fruit obviously never hurt their dogs. This doesn't make me feel any better.

If I can prove they're bad for Midnight I think (hope) he'll consent to letting me remove them. He certainly would if HIS dog (a small dog-see post on biting(I think)) was in danger.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hard to tell from the pictures. Where do you live? (Would help to identify the plants). The last pic looks like a hazelnut to me.


----------



## Midnight (Oct 27, 2012)

I live in The Woodlands, TX, which is about 30 miles north of Houston. Aren't hazelnuts...well, nuts? The last thing is some type of fruit. Unless hazelnuts have a soft, purplish fruit around them? I've never actually seen a hazelnut tree. I'll try for some better pictures, here...

















Maybe those will be clearer.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Mulberry Tree maybe?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

The first picture is a plant that I have at my house. It's a ground covering plant and my dogs all ignore it. I've had it for years and never had a problem. 

The third picture looks like a mushroom. I remove all of those. I don't want the dogs (or horses) to be tempted. They are easy to remove and kill. They are seasonal. 

I don't know what the tree is.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That looks like some sort of plum. Call your local agriculture office and see if they can come look at them. They will do that here in PA.


----------



## Midnight (Oct 27, 2012)

@Lillie...not a mushroom. I don't let him near those and have removed all that I find in my yard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Plants
Flowering Plants by Type
White Flowers
How to Identify Tree Thorn
 
X
Must See: Slide Shows 

*How to Identify Tree Thorn*

X







Jason Thompson 
Jason Thompson has been self-employed as a freelance writer since 2007. He has written advertisements, book and video game reviews, technical articles and thesis papers. He started working with Mechanical Turk and then started contracting with individuals and companies directly via the Web. 


By Jason Thompson, eHow Contributor


 Some thorn trees bear edible fruit. 
Several common tree have thorns. Thorns are a defense mechanism evolved by them and are actually modified branches. You can tell these thorn trees apart by examining various aspects of their appearances. Hawthorn, Russian olive, honey locust, Osage orange, American holly, crabapple, and American plums are all commonly found in North America. Does this Spark 



Read more: How to Identify Tree Thorn | eHow.com How to Identify Tree Thorn | eHow.com

Does this look similar to it?


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

If its a russian olive we have many in our yard. They do not harm the dogs.


----------

